# Super Kodiak vs. Martin Hunter



## Skunkhound (Oct 9, 2011)

I know I've only had my Samick Sage for a few months now, and haven't even christened it yet, but I can't help but look down the road to an American made classic. 
 Both of these bows get great reviews, but I'm curious if one has an edge over the other.
 All opinions appreciated.
 Thanks, David


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a Damon Howatt Monterey, which is just a martin hunter made of rosewood, and it's a nicer bow than any Bear bow I've ever shot.  With that being said, I couldn't be more impressed with the Samick Red Stag.  I don't think that bow can be improved upon.


----------



## FVR (Oct 9, 2011)

I would have to go with the Super Kodiak as it's only 60" long and that is the length I prefer.

Like comparing red and green apples.


I personally would not trade my Kodiak Hunter for either of them.  It's the 58" model and the bow was made for me back in 68.  It only took me 43 years to find it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are talking older bows, I'd say they are close to the same quality, with the Hunter having a definite performance edge.  If you are talking newer ones, I'd give the edge to Martin/Howatt all the way.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 10, 2011)

Kind of hard not to like the Fred Bear...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 10, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Kind of hard not to like the Fred Bear...



X2...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 10, 2011)

Both are very good production bows.  For the money though,  I like the Martin Hunter. I think the attention to detail and craftsmanship are better on the Damon Howatt/Martin bow than the Bear.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 10, 2011)

Shoot em both both and then YOU can decide. both good bows


----------



## Gordief (Oct 10, 2011)

you already have a "production" bow... save up & go with a custom.

you will end up there at some point.


----------

